# This band called GISM... (Extremely Violent)



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 9, 2010)

this band GISM, a japanese hardcore punk band in the 80s, the singer would try and kill audience members. In this first video he goes after them with a chainsaw, in the second one he burns some people with a flamethrower. Wikipedia says this about him.

"GISM were widely known for violence present in their lyrics and live shows. Sakevi joined the singer of Jagatara on national television [8]. On stage, Sakevi would often be dressed on stage wearing a balaclava and bullet belt, waving lit flares in audience members' faces, using microphone stands as clubs, and attacking concert goers as Vietnam War footage was projected behind him. In the past he has attacked photographers for taking pictures of him and has chased audiences with a flamethrower."


----------



## beneharris (Nov 9, 2010)

people die? its a real life dethklok 

doesn't really seem like he's going for more than just a scare for the people though. also, im not to fond of the music that i could hear, but it seems like it would make for a good time


----------



## MikeH (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, I condone having violent shows. When I play live, I spit on people, kick people, yell in people's faces, throw things, and even condone fighting. But there's a point when it stops becoming a release of aggression and starts becoming a psychopath masking his desires by calling it "music" or "art". Do I want to go to a show and get chased around by a guy with a chainsaw? Fuck no. I'll go to a haunted house instead.


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 9, 2010)

The first video might be footage from a GISM show but the audio isn't GISM.


----------



## Variant (Nov 10, 2010)

> this band GISM, a japanese hardcore punk band in the 80s, the singer would try and kill audience members.



Really? I believe the term for this is "stupid asshole that needs life in prison".  Frankly, I don't see how this is the least bit cool.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 10, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Okay, I condone having violent shows. When I play live, I spit on people, kick people, yell in people's faces, throw things, and even condone fighting. But there's a point when it stops becoming a release of aggression and starts becoming a psychopath masking his desires by calling it "music" or "art". Do I want to go to a show and get chased around by a guy with a chainsaw? Fuck no. I'll go to a haunted house instead.



Dude that is lame. If i went to a show and somebody spit on me and kicked me I would literally go beat the shit out of them. Would you condone it if somebody did it to you?



Variant said:


> Really? I believe the term for this is "stupid asshole that needs life in prison".  Frankly, I don't see how this is the least bit cool.



+1


----------



## jymellis (Nov 10, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> Dude that is lame. If i went to a show and somebody spit on me and kicked me I would literally go beat the shit out of them. Would you condone it if somebody did it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> +1


 
the spit thing used to be a kind gesture the kicking is fun shit that happens at shows. this GISM is kinda old i think, i remember hearing about it in the 90s i think. they still fail in compairison to G.G. ALLIN!!!!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 10, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Okay, I condone having violent shows. When I play live, I spit on people, kick people, yell in people's faces, throw things, and even condone fighting. But there's a point when it stops becoming a release of aggression and starts becoming a psychopath masking his desires by calling it "music" or "art". Do I want to go to a show and get chased around by a guy with a chainsaw? Fuck no. I'll go to a haunted house instead.



you spit on and kick people? how "cool"


----------



## jymellis (Nov 10, 2010)

drmosh said:


> you spit on and kick people? how "cool"


 
the spitting kinda got wide spread by the sex pistols, where were they from


----------



## leandroab (Nov 10, 2010)

I would fucking impale the guy if he kept spitting and kicking me in a show...


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 10, 2010)

I would leave and never go to another show with the band that spit on and kicked me. I'm not gonna pay to get abused, and you don't deserve the money I earn if you choose to do that kind of thing.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that's overrated.
He's chasing people in slowmotion and the flame thrower is more like a big lighter.

At my shows I shake the hands of my fans to thank them.


----------



## Evil7 (Nov 10, 2010)

I expect people to respect me on the stage so im pretty respectfull of the people that are close to me when I play. period. I would go to a Gism show with my own chainsaw and flame thrower.


----------



## GeoMantic (Nov 10, 2010)

"Hardcore Dancing" is honestly the worst thing to happen to live music. Nobody thinks that you're awesome for kicking people and starting fights. You look ridiculous, just stop.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> "Hardcore Dancing" is honestly the worst thing to happen to live music. Nobody thinks that you're awesome for kicking people and starting fights. You look ridiculous, just stop.



QFT

i can understand stage antics like Alice Cooper
but this is just insane (in a bad way)


----------



## SD83 (Nov 10, 2010)

Variant said:


> Really? I believe the term for this is "stupid asshole that needs life in prison".  Frankly, I don't see how this is the least bit cool.


 And I always thought people in the audience who just randomly started kicking and beating people were bad... not caring if someone is getting hurt is one thing, not caring about seriously injuring is another, but that dude looks like not only he doesn't care but he is trying to. Have pictures taken and sue him for attempted bodily harm. However, if I know shit like this will happen on a concert and I sign that I don't care, well, my fault...


----------



## S-O (Nov 10, 2010)

Meh, most people take care of each other at shows. Pick up a guy that fell, try not step on people. Sometimes, things get a bit crazy, but also, you know what kind of shows will have what kind of pits. Just avoid the pits if you are not there for that, as I do.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2010)

Stupid band, stupid fans, stupid concept.


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 10, 2010)

Randy said:


> Stupid band, stupid fans, stupid concept.


The whole theme of the first video was pretty cool though. But the part with the chainsaw was really dumb


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> Would you condone it if somebody did it to you?


Uhh....yes. 

Where do you think I picked up the idea? From just my own sense of humor? No. Go to any hardcore punk show. Bands like Converge, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Jawbreaker, Hoods, Earth Crisis, Blood For Blood, Tyrant, etc. are all known for doing such things. And I always get from people that "if you do it again, I'm gonna beat the shit out of you." The worst out of anything that ever happened from me "doing it again" was beer spilled on my foot. People who go to shows for the energy and intensity don't go to chill with their mates and knock back a couple cold ones while they sit at the bar and watch from a distance. If you don't want to get hit or spit on, don't stand close. There's no reason I should have to contain myself when I play live. It's a form of self-expression. Will I walk up to you in public and hock a big wad of spit on you? No. I'm not that disrespectful individually. But if I want to have fun and act a fool on stage, I will. And I do.



This is what Cincinnati is like. 



drmosh said:


> you spit on and kick people? how "cool"



Very.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 10, 2010)

^That is a show. I miss playing in a grindcore band for that.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 10, 2010)

hehehe i remember hearing Martin from Meshuggah mention GISM in an interview a long time ago as a joke... didn't know they were like THAT!


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 10, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Uhh....yes.
> 
> Where do you think I picked up the idea? From just my own sense of humor? No. Go to any hardcore punk show. Bands like Converge, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Jawbreaker, Hoods, Earth Crisis, Blood For Blood, Tyrant, etc. are all known for doing such things. And I always get from people that "if you do it again, I'm gonna beat the shit out of you." The worst out of anything that ever happened from me "doing it again" was beer spilled on my foot. People who go to shows for the energy and intensity don't go to chill with their mates and knock back a couple cold ones while they sit at the bar and watch from a distance. If you don't want to get hit or spit on, don't stand close. There's no reason I should have to contain myself when I play live. It's a form of self-expression. Will I walk up to you in public and hock a big wad of spit on you? No. I'm not that disrespectful individually. But if I want to have fun and act a fool on stage, I will. And I do.
> 
> ...




God damn dude, that was one of the most lame and ignorant things I have ever seen in my life. If that is your scene, and you enjoy doing it that is cool, but to any rational person that looks like one of the lamest things ever. It looks like somebody needs to send some anger management counselors to Cincinnati because that shit is plain mental.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 10, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> God damn dude, that was one of the most lame and ignorant things I have ever seen in my life. If that is your scene, and you enjoy doing it that is cool, but to any rational person that looks like one of they lamest things ever. It looks like somebody needs to send some anger management counselors to Cincinnati because that shit is plain mental.



I mean, I guess they couldve all just sat in the seats and spectated, but they seemed to be happy with what they were doing.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 10, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Uhh....yes.
> Bla bla bla
> 
> 
> This is what Cincinnati is like.





Well,if THAT is what Cinci looks like, then I'm sorry for you.

That's just plain retardation at its finest... They are fucking beating the shit out of a dude, which I think is the only black man there, ironically.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 10, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> It looks like somebody needs to send some anger management counselors to Cincinnati because that shit is plain mental.


 
they sent a couple, they never made it home (note where i live)


----------



## leandroab (Nov 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> they sent a couple, they never made it home (note where i live)



Motherfucking sinsi donkey punchers ahhaha


----------



## Origin (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think violence at a show that isn't horsing around is ever okay. Maybe I just came to see the band. I'm not in the pit, I paid to be here, ergo leave me the fuck alone and stop trying to be metal or hardcore by being as much of a pushy asshole as possible. Hardcore dancing's even worse, doesn't make any goddamn sense.

This dude's a douchebag and I hope he's killed for his shitty attitude by someone as crazy as him. Psychopaths need to be put down like the animals they are.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


>




Looking at the crowd, these guys must get mad pussy.


----------



## Harry (Nov 10, 2010)

I remember when I went to the Meshuggah gig earlier this year.
Whitechapel (they're alright) and this terrible generic metalcore band (don't remember the name of the band) opened for Meshuggah, and during Whitechapels and the metalcore band's set, suddenly these guys, about 18 years old, just suddenly start doing this hardcore dancing shit in the middle of the pit (which was still relatively empty until Meshuggah came on).
All the Meshuggah fans that also wanted to see Whitechapel were just staring at the kids with this "What the fuck are these retards even doing?" look on their faces
I don't really get why they were doing it during the middle of Whitechapel. 
If you're gonna headbang to it, you can do it in time with their music.
But if you're "hardcore" dancing, it just looks like a bunch of guys with absolutely zero sense of rhythm that appear to be dancing to some kind of avant garde music


----------



## S-O (Nov 10, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.







Also, where is the irony in him being black?

Plus, xTyrantx is a straight edge band well known for it's militant stance. Anyone in attendance knows this, and knows not to go if that's not what they are hip to.

To dismiss something as ignorant just because you disagree, calling it lame or retarded, is rather childish. I don't really dig the GISM thing, just doesn't really do it for me, but I can see how people would be for it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2010)

S-O said:


> Also, where is the irony in him being black?



There's a long history of punk and hardcore music going hand-in-hand with white supremacy, along with the general stereotype of angry young white guys listening to metal and lashing out against everyone that jumps out at them (like the lone black guy), especially at a gig when the adrenaline is going. Not to say that either is entirely or even remotely accurate, but the stereotype exists.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2010)

Randy said:


> There's a long history of punk and hardcore music going hand-in-hand with white supremacy, along with the general stereotype of angry young white guys listening to metal and lashing out against everyone that jumps out at them (like the lone black guy), especially at a gig when the adrenaline is going. Not to say that either is entirely or even remotely accurate, but the stereotype exists.



Actually, being straight edge, I have a strong hate for Nazism, as do the general straight edge population. Neo-Nazis adopted straight edge ideologies, but were never associated with the straight edge movement. Because of the militarism associated with straight edge in certain cases, people will often refer to edge people as "Nazis" because of their strict beliefs. But I don't know any edge guys who are white supremacists. Hell, look at Devin. He's edge. And in Oceano. I'll let you put the two together.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2010)

Also, the video is xTyrantx's favorite activity, MOSHBALL! They throw a football into the crowd, and whoever is holding the ball by the end of the song gets free shit. People are serious about their free shit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP7pnsXy5PI


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 10, 2010)

S-O said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> 
> To dismiss something as ignorant just because you disagree, calling it lame or retarded, is rather childish. I don't really dig the GISM thing, just doesn't really do it for me, but I can see how people would be for it.



So what you are saying is that when somebody has an opinion about something, that doesnt fall consistent with yours that they are childish (kind of inconsistent to what you just said huh)? Trust me, if any psychologist saw that video they would literally pull them aside to check for personality disorders and deficiencies. No normal person goes to a show and acts like an animal like that. Somebody could say something that pisses you off, or riles you up, but to act like that is just plain mental. I am a doctor, and I am pretty well versed in psychology and senseless acts of violence like that immediately point to personality flaws and mental diseases (not even kidding). 

With all that being said, If you are in that scene and think that is cool. Continue doing it if you like it. It really doesnt bother me either way, but to treat somebody like that for no reason other than the fact that you are at a show with somebody screaming their anger while chugging the same horrible chords over and over again is straight up wrong. If you say "well everybody else is doing" that still isnt a reason to be a dick. 

End rant.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe you were the one who initially said you would "kick my ass" if I did said things to you at a show. If anything, that's a childish act, to start shit via internet.

But to dismiss any further arguing, you have your opinion, I have mine. Let's agree to disagree, shall we?


----------



## S-O (Nov 11, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> So what you are saying is that when somebody has an opinion about something, that doesnt fall consistent with yours that they are childish (kind of inconsistent to what you just said huh)?



No, I felt that a argument ought to have a bit more substance than calling something lame.



poopyalligator said:


> Trust me, if any psychologist saw that video they would literally pull them aside to check for personality disorders and deficiencies... I am a doctor, and I am pretty well versed in psychology...



Then we both know how Psychologists tend to do this with everyone they meet! haha



poopyalligator said:


> No normal person goes to a show and acts like an animal like that.



Yet, they do.



poopyalligator said:


> ...straight up wrong.



Incredibly subjective.



Randy said:


> There's a long history of punk and hardcore music going hand-in-hand with white supremacy, along with the general stereotype of angry young white guys listening to metal and lashing out against everyone that jumps out at them (like the lone black guy), especially at a gig when the adrenaline is going. Not to say that either is entirely or even remotely accurate, but the stereotype exists.



Indeed. But I question where the irony comes in.


----------

